# Is this a BCBG dress?



## GlamYOURUs (Jul 16, 2008)

I can't seem to find any pics EXCEPT this one on the net of Kim K wearing this dress...







I love this dress! And when I was outlet shopping today I stopped in at BCBG and I think I saw it! I even tried it on. lol But it was $200. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Which isn't that bad but since I don't have that money to dish out right now until payday, I will just have to wait and see. 
But I am curious to know if she is wearing the same dress I had seen and if any one of you can post pics of her wearing it. I can't seem to find any on the web.

Thanks!


----------



## aziajs (Jul 17, 2008)

Gosh.  I wish I could help.  I am usually a master picture hunter but I couldn't find any pics of it either.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 17, 2008)

deleted.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jul 17, 2008)

O well, regardless of Kim wearing it or not. I just wanted to see how it looked on her. I loved what I had seen at the store. I just hope the dress is still there tomorrow. lol


----------

